

Uncovering the Layers of Perfect Landing Page Design - ynavot

While there’s no one perfect landing page creation process to fit all use cases, there are four steps I follow whenever I’m designing a new landing page: (1) Knowing my target audience. (2) Determining my business goals and KPIs. (3) Designing the landing page experience with both business goal and customers in mind. (4) Ongoing A&#x2F;B testing and optimization.<p><i>How does your landing page creation and optimization process look like?</i>
======
ynavot
Reference: [http://www.dynamicyield.com/2014/07/landing-page-
design/](http://www.dynamicyield.com/2014/07/landing-page-design/)

